# Is My Brand New Bersa Thunder Bad?



## ponderwilu

I just bought this Bersa Thunder .380 brand new. I bought it home. Loaded it with some A Zoom snap caps to check basic operation and I noticed about a 1/32" gap at the back of the ejector port and I can even see the snap cap chambered "In battery" (see attached photos). Is this condition normal or should I send it back to Bersa before my first trip to the range. Please advise. Thanks
Loading sequence ...
a). Rack slide back into fully open position.
b). Eject magazine and load with snap caps.
c). Insert loaded magazine fully into gun.
d). Release slide lock to chamber round.


----------



## new guy

Mine looks just like that. Don't worry about it. It won't affect performance.


----------



## ponderwilu

new guy said:


> Mine looks just like that. Don't worry about it. It won't affect performance.


Great! Thanks very much.


----------



## BigCityChief

I have 2 Bersa .380's and mine function just as yours will - perfectly. Enjoy!


----------



## paratrooper

Take an old style shaving brush to that gun and get all that crap off of it.


----------



## berettatoter

Just consider it a "viewing port" to be able to check the condition of your piece! Lol. No, really, it's a non-issue and the Bersa will serve you well.:smt1099


----------



## plp

It is intentional, so you know when you have a round in battery.


----------



## 45tex

Its the case rim that is showing. Thickest portion of the case. As already stated it so you can at a glance know if a round is chambered. We all can have a brain fart and forget if a weapon is in battery or not. Be happy its not one of the new Rugers with their stupid flag that pops up when a round is chambered. 
I know nothing about Bersas, Tell us what you think after your range trip. Back in the '90s I just ignored then as just another no-name gun. They seem to have become mainstream.


----------



## high pockets

It's obviously defective and causing you great mental anguish. Since you sound like a nice guy, I'll tell you what I'll do. Send it to me, and i will regretfully take on the mental burden of knowing I have a defective firearm!

Just give me a call at BR-549! :smt033


----------



## EvilTwin

high pockets said:


> It's obviously defective and causing you great mental anguish. Since you sound like a nice guy, I'll tell you what I'll do. Send it to me, and i will regretfully take on the mental burden of knowing I have a defective firearm!
> 
> Just give me a call at BR-549! :smt033


Is that you Junior Samples?


----------



## EvilTwin

*If you want a second opinion..*

The gun is designed to witness a round in Battery.
Bill aka ET

PS... its always good to ask .. no question is stupid when it come to firearms.

OH its not an opinion either..


----------



## SigP229R

*It is called a loaded chamber indicator and in some states it has to be there or the weapon is illegal. To my way of thinking the little guns are one of the most under rated guns out there. Nice little carry weapon for the ladies also some guys carry the .380's. If it iwas all I had I certainly would carry it.*


----------



## jeager106

I had a Bersa in .380 for a while. Nice pistol for the bucks. Never had an issue with it. No failures of any kind with a variety of h.p. ammo.


----------



## Sempervigilans

Well ya learn something new every day!! I've had a bersa thunder .380 for years and never even thought twice about that. Thanks for posting this, even though I'm new to the site and just read it at the end of 2014! Hope you've enjoyed that pistol as much as I've enjoyed mine...


----------



## 44magFMJ

That 'thickness' you see next to the extractor looks like the barrel lip to me.


----------

